# cat attact on my pigeons.... plzz help



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii 
today was the worst day of my life....
at 4am my family members woke up me to say that all pigeon cages were open and some pigeons were found dead....on terrace..
when i went their i screamed with fear...
i saw my only breeding pair [who has 11-12 days old babies....], male was out of cage dead with no head!!! 
female was a bit injured and afraid sitting on the wall of terrace...
and even my flying pigeons cage was open and one pigeon was out lying down ....and was very badly injured....but alive..
and all my other pigeons flew to neighbour building terrace even though it was dark.... i found 1 of the baby pigeon under the chair only a bit injured....
when i saw on cctv camera of our terrace ...its was a cat, i started crying when i saw how badly its killed my fav male.....
how how should i sure this injured pigeons??... i have applied turrmeric powder and coconut oil on their wounds...
and how to hand feed this 11 days old babies...bcoz female is also injured so i dont think she will take care of babies
please help....plzz


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Cats have a bad bacteria on there nails and saliva. Any of the bit pigeons will die within 24 hours from this bacteria, you need to get medicine from the vets. Without it any that have scratches or cuts and bites will be infected. This is your only hope, go get clavamox or amoxicillan from vets. Good luck. Keep them warm and quiet and feed even the injured adults as they may not feel well enough to eat or drink on their own. 
Im sorry this has happened but unless you have a net to block the balcony, this can happen again, who's cat was it that attacked?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

How to feed the baby, is only one left? Take bag of frozen peas and corn, thaw it out in warm water and then put one at a time in the birds mouth, about 20 to 30 of them for one feeding 3 times a day. Can offer a drink of warm water from a small cup by putting u to pigeons beak and letting them drink. You can hold JUST the tip of the beak in the water and wait for them to drink do NOT put their nose/nares in the water, do this for about 3 seconds and see if they drink, then keep beak there and when they stop drinking, take beak out of water.. Also watch a few videos on youtube of houw to feed pigeons if you have any formula to give them. Google how to feed them balls of soaked bread and put into their mouths, I have seen this on youtube as well.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

thats bad, how did the cat open the cage(s)? It is sure to come back again. Ensure to have secure locks TODAY or you might lose more birds TONIGHT.

Take the advice of a vet to treat birds bitten or injured by the cat. you can force feed moist peas to the chicks and adult birds too if they are not eating on their own. 

you will have a tough day today, good luck


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Forgot too mention, any birds you have to feed, after EACH feeding, always offer water afterwards, I would feed adults min 2 times a day and the babies 4 times a day. Feed the babies until their crop is just over half full, allow room for water. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

CBL said:


> Cats have a bad bacteria on there nails and saliva. Any of the bit pigeons will die within 24 hours from this bacteria, you need to get medicine from the vets. Without it any that have scratches or cuts and bites will be infected. This is your only hope, go get clavamox or amoxicillan from vets. Good luck. Keep them warm and quiet and feed even the injured adults as they may not feel well enough to eat or drink on their own.
> Im sorry this has happened but unless you have a net to block the balcony, this can happen again, who's cat was it that attacked?


it was a stray cat and was still present on our terrace when i came to know about it, i chased it off ......


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah today is very tough day......
and i only used to keep a screw in their handle..
but now i will keep lock.....
can i feed them my regular feed just made little warm by keep it in warm water??..
and both the babies are alive and please suggest me some medicines for injured ones ???


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

how are the birds doing


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Get clavamox or amoxicillan from vets.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

here in my area we dont have vets....
no birds are not doing fine....
one bird is not even able to stand up and the female [mother of the babies] is like paralised ....she is moving in a circle and and not eating on her own .i m hand feeding even them 
i washed their wonds and applied turmeric as suggested by a fancier in my area
and the 2 pigeons that flew away when cat open their cage are still not home, 1 is sitting on the neighbouring building and other one i saw on another building a bit away from our house few hours ago..but now he is not there.....will they return???
about babies...the elder baby is doing good his crop is emptying but smaller one is in bad condition bcoz he's also a victim of cat attact.....
i m feeding them white peas,pigeon peas,chickpeas soaked for about half hour in a bit warm water and dip their beak in fresh or warm water...
how much should i feed them[ now i m feeding them when i feel their crop is emptying] and when [ how many times but it will be better if 2 times..]???i dont have a heating pad..do i need to do something more?? and what about grit for babies.. should i also give them grit?? reply fast please


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Do you have a pharmacy/chemist store or anywhere that you can get human medicines? Cat attacks need what CBL suggests, so ask for 'amoxicillin + clavulanic acid' (which is clavamox aka noroclav aka synulox) to combat the spread of infection into the bird's system.

If not available you could use Baytril - ask for Enrofloxacin or even Ciprofloxacin (basically same stuff).


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

all these meds are easily available

the birds are surely terrified, be patient, they should return

don't bother much with grit, feed mix etc for time being, feed them moist peas, water

the cat will try its luck again and again, try to block the area with nets, otherwise the birds will never settle down


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

its really a bad day for me.......i m still in shock i cannot believe this is happening.....
small sqaub and badly injured pigeon are no more......
now i have only injured female and its baby.....i m going to neighbouring building with my friend to catch the 1 sitting their when it will be dark
i will try to search baytril..whats the dosage???? 
and what do u mean by moist peas.... how much time should i soak them in water??
and can i feed them soaked millets???
and how will they digest feed if grit is no given???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They won't need grit for soft food like soaked peas.

I use peas from a freezer pack, thawed out in hot water for 10 minutes then given one at a time still moist and slightly warm.

If you can get Baytril or equivalent, tell us what strength it is (like: 10% solution, or 50 milligram tablet, or whatever) - we can't tell you the dose otherwise.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay baby is 13 days old and what about soaked millets ??and is it neccessary that peas should be warm ???because when i feed this to elder baby, peas were not warm and how much time should i soak it in water. and how much and how many times a day should i feed it?? reply fast...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i think i should add 1-2 pinch of small pebbles after feeding the baby as i read on net, is it okay?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Nare J,
I'm so sorry for delay in replying even after you PM me. And sorry too, for what happened to your birds. It extremely unfortunate.
Can you post pics of your set up/cages? They might still not be safe in there especially when the cat knows where pigeons are now.

Wash the wounds with boiled saline water thoroughly. Then let the wounds dry completely. Then heat (pure)mustard(sarson) oil. When its heated not boiling turn the flame off. Immediately add salt,a little red chilli powder and turmeric powder(surplus) to it. Keep stirring until it becomes luke warm. (It should be of a consistency of a tomato soup.) Apply it on wounds when its luke warm.
Apply it daily for 3-7 days. It may disfigure your birds for now but its worth saving their lives. They will moult away dirty feathers with new ones with time.

You will definitely need Enrofloxacin for your attacked birds. The cheapest brand is Meriquinn. Give 6-10 mg of it to your every pigeon once daily for atleast 7 days after feeding. If you don't get meriquinn then get amoxicillin for humans which you'll definitely get.

For feeding wheat is easily digested by young birds. It has vitamin B2 and B1 for growth. Soak it in water for 1-2 hours before feeding. You can feed mix of grains too. Squab is able to digest solid food now. And YES, keep the baby and badly wounded warm. 3 feeding per day is okay for baby. Mare sure his crop empties everytime before feeding.

PS: I haven't gone through the entire thread. So pardon repetition, if any.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

In the short term you dont need to worry about grit for now, do as the rest say, with meds and feed. U can just feed peas and corn, it is much easier than mucking about with seed, it is not necessary right now, do the minimal you need to get them over their shock.

Warmth
Fluid
Feed
Dark

The other birds you need to catch if they are not homers they may just leave, if you can see them good idea to catch when dark.

BLOCK off balconay asap, so that NO cats can come in or move the birds inside and keep them warm until they are recovered. Pity.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hey Nare,
I've given advise to you according to what is available with you. Things could be done in a better way but since...okay

About grit,don't give your birds grit when you're using enrofloxacin on them. (Home made)Grit has minerals which occurs in it naturally. These minerals may bind to the medicine(s),making it unavailable in the system/body hence decreasing its efficacy.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah i have blocked space with net so no cats can come in.....
but i dot have heating pad how to keep the baby and its mother[wonded] warm
today morning i feed baby little warm peas and little millets....
but he was no interested in drinking water, y so??
okay i will soak seeds for 1-2 hours then feed them both with syring[i will buy in now]
the 2 birds are mix breed of highflyer and homer..yesterday i not found even 1 birds at night...even now i cannot see where they are......
just a cat has destroyed evrything...


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Nare J, similar and/or worser incidents have happened to many fanciers including me. No doubt it is a dampener but don't lose heart, you sound too terrified. Be calm and do what is necessary to prevent this from recurring and to treat the injured birds back to good health. Remember the lucky few uninjured birds might also be under severe stress and it is your prime responsibility to make them feel safe. Don't worry about grit, millets etc for at least a week, just feed/force feed peas and corn. That should do. Once things are settled then you can revert back to your routine.

Don't worry much about the birds that flew off, they might return in the next 2/3 days. Even if they don't you can hardly help it and worrying so much isn't going to help. Take it easy, all is not lost. Cheer up dude.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Well heres the thing, if you put up net then the lost birds cannot get back in. Can you take the sick birds IN the house for now and take off net and let the free birds back in then block off the cat with net. DONT feed millet or grit, JUST feed the peas and corn for now and they have a lot of water content in them but STILL dip their beaks in water and allow them to drink every time after food. To keep them warm if you have a lamp or light bulb to bring near, a red one would be good, but only close enough to not make them too hot. IF both mom and baby are together in same nest, they can keep eachother warm. DO you have them IN or OUT of house right now? If out, then bring in.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

pigeons can get back if they want bcoz one side is open of our terrace from where they usualy come 
and see i have reared them on a terrace with a tin roof and three sides covered with net. to rigt side of our terrace theres a high building and to left theres one more house terrace same as ours....the cat entered from left terrace [bcoz they never close the door of their terrace].there was a small gap between the net and the roof from where the cat entered our terrace. so now i have closed that area.so i m sure no cats can come here.
and thanks a lot ananth ...
but i m bit confused about feeding baby. he drank water just now.but about feeding, what should i feed, peas which were kept in warm water for 5 minutes or peas soaked in warm water for 2 hours??
and tell me at what time and how much to feed the baby and its mom??
they both are the only pigeons with me now..and they both are in same cage on terrace.
no ,mother is not sitting on the baby, bcoz she is injured and stressed....
to keep baby warm i can only place a towel on the nest bowl .....is it okay ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

In cases of emergency when somebody has no heat pad, a sock or other closed-end soft bag filled with heated rice can be used (wrapped in something if very hot) although it does not stay warm for a long time. I heat raw rice in a microwave for a few minutes, but if people don't use a microwave I guess it can be heated in an oven.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

sorry i dont have a microwave nor a oven. here the temperature is already hot and i have also kept a towel on the nest bowl and under the baby i have rept hay. so i think he is enough warm, right??


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

confirming about the feed , i just give them both, chickpea, white peas,pigeons peas from general store after soaking it for 2 hours and i was thinking to give them calcium supplement[calcium carbonate with vitamin d] in their water...
please someone reply about how much to feed and how many times a day to baby??
and peas kept in warm water for 5 min or soaked for 2 hours,which is best??


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Feed the baby at least 4 to 6 times a day. Feed until the crop is just over half full. If raw frozen peas and corn, soak 5 or 10 min till warm. If pigeon peas and beans are dry, feed them dry then offer the baby a drink, the water he drinks will soften the peas an corn. If not drinking, then soak the dried stuff for the 2 hours then feed. 

You can sprinkle calcium on the feed before u feed as unless a liquid the powder will float on the water. But as long as the baby is drinking water when you offer, you dont have too soak anything, you decide what and how you want to feed. There is a video on youtube of a man feeding his pigeons with a tube that is just canadian peas and water and thats it. There are many ways and many things you can feed. You can do any or all of them. If it is warm in india all the time, then a towel over top is fine, are the baby and mom at least sitting BESIDE each other touching? If so that may be enough warmth. Is the mother eating on her own? Did you find medication for them? Do you have a picture of them and the setup in the cage you can post?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

its not possible to post photos...
yah i have not found any of medicines bcoz all medical shops where closed today[dont know y], i not even found syring. but i have done what jass said except medicines.i will try for it tommorrow. and i think female has a crop puncture bcoz cat attacted excatly on her crop, shes not even able to preen,i never thought i would see my fav birds in this condition...
okay i soak peas for 1 hours or so and feed them...and even they both[mother and baby] drink water.
everytime i feed 30-35 peas to baby. and his crop doesnt whole empty for 6-7 hours. i feed once in morning then in evening and at night, his crop is just little empty but i fill it again so that he will not be hungry till morning
i will mix clacium in water tommorrow
this is what i m doing ,is it right??


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya sure thats fine, if the crop doesnt empty then there is enough food in there, just make sure she has good feed before bed, top her up even if the crop is half full. As long as she is digesting then that is good. The mother, is she able to keep food down, is there a hole in the crop does the food leak out? If the tear is up high that is fine, she will heal but Im telling you, are you giving meds or not?!! you better get medication FIRST think in the morning, how could it take so many days to get it? This happened days ago. Do you have EMAIL can you email me pictures of the birds or their wounds! [email protected]


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

tommorrow morning after feeding the baby, i will rush for medicines,its good that tommorrow is sunday and i m free....
female's left side chest is gone inside because cat scratched her their.
she is not able to walk nor she is able to see properly and eat grains on her own...i will try to post her photos tommorrow here itself on pigeon talk...
and i want to comfirm that the peas i m feeding are not defrosted, they are raw peas just soaked for 1-2 hours or kept in warm water for 5 minutes and then made them to drink water
is it okay??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas should be fresh peas that you have cooked till they are soft. Not the hard dried peas. Just soaking them will not soften them enough. Those will be too hard to digest.
The others may very well not come back, as they need to feel safe where they roost. 
Here, we use frozen peas which have been cooked a bit, and they are soft. We defrost them and warm them under warm water.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare, listen to Jay, GET THE FROZEN peas AND corn and just thaw them warm in hot water and use them, its JUST that easy, why are you making it so much more difficult that it is.
Get the medicines asap and I NEED to see a clear picture of the injuries of both birds in order to help. Did the cat partially eat the mothers chest muscle or is there just a scratch and without meds this bird WILL die. We cant be much more clear than that. Are you NOT understanding what we are saying????? Just the peas corn and water and thats it other than meds. Nothing more. Can you do that or not!?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii i will post her photos after sometime...but just now i got amoxicillin and gave 6 mg to female with dropper.is it okay?
i saw yesterday both the birds on the terrace but they not came down and now i could not see them
and i never found defrostrated peas here, thats the reason i was confirming so many times about feed......i could only give them peas soaked for 1 hours, then kept in warm water for 5 minutes. and they are doing fine with this.is it okay? or do i need to do something other?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Can you find pigeon food from pet store if so, you can soak that food for 15min and then put some of the pigeon peas and corn in his mouth. If not what you are doing is fine too. 
http://youtu.be/uU1SO0ZJoow will try to find the one where they are feeding sofftened bread balls that look like bullets and in their mouth.

This one too but make the balls smaller.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=10CE8B2149E975EF16AD10CE8B2149E975EF16AD


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

6mg of Amoxycillin is not enough for an adult bird. You have to give about 0.12mg amoxy per g of the birds weight twice a day for ten days. So you have to weight the bird and do the calculations.

So sad what happened, I hope they survive.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

here's her pic..
after giving medicine there's a huge change in her poop...to her right,its her fresh poop.but she is not able to eat and walk properly ,her right eye is half closed.....her neck area where turmeric is applied is where the cat scratched....
thanks for ur help evryone....
and i wanna say, i m feeding baby 30 peas and little wheat soaked and warm 4 times a day.
once at 8 am, 12 am,3pm,6/7pm eryday...
and feeding female 2 tablespoon feed 2 times everyday
and i have pigeon feed which i was feeding my pigeons but i would like to use peas
and i waana say that i threw away white and pigeon peas bcoz this peas where having some type of oil[smells like mustard oil] on them...i even feed some to baby and female.
and about feeding schedule , m i doing right??
and not gave calcium powder today ..


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

hey bro, you seem to be obsessed with calcium, why don't you forget it for a week or so? the pic you posted is not defining of the wound, get one which can help people to determine the severity of the wound and guide you better. am sure your area will have a market where they sell fresh vegetable produce, where you can buy fresh peas and corn. glad that at last you could buy amoxy, hope the birds recover soon. you are doing great with all the efforts, be cool and don't worry much about those birds that haven't returned or aren't seen.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> hey bro, you seem to be obsessed with calcium, why don't you forget it for a week or so? the pic you posted is not defining of the wound, get one which can help people to determine the severity of the wound and guide you better. am sure your area will have a market where they sell fresh vegetable produce, where you can buy fresh peas and corn. glad that at last you could buy amoxy, hope the birds recover soon. you are doing great with all the efforts, be cool and don't worry much about those birds that haven't returned or aren't seen.


thanks 
i got fresh peas[raw/dry] of different types but i read on net that its will good if avoided corn while feeding babies, so i was thinking to feed corn when baby will wean
and female is always in the same pose, she is not able to move her head properly and preen or eat seeds...otherwise she seems healthy but not much active.i will see about another picture....
but their some problem about feeding timing. sometimes baby's crop doesnt whole empty but then too i feed again,but in morning its always empty....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks 
i got fresh peas[raw/dry] of different types but i read on net that it will good if avoided corn while feeding babies, so i was thinking to feed corn when baby will wean
and female is always in the same pose, she is not able to move her head properly and preen or eat seeds...otherwise she seems healthy but not much active.i will see about another picture....
but i m bit confused about feeding baby, during day till next feeding time he's crop is not whole empty and i fill it again but its empty evry morning...
but it will be good if someone will guide me about how much to feed at what time to baby so that till next feeding time his crop would be whole empty??


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

you are the best judge to determine the frequency and the timings, the basic idea is to ensure that the squabs get enough food! you know the basics now - not to over feed, what to feed, how to feed ... ... ... 

post a clear pic of the hen's wound faster in order to receive precise advise, this is important as you don't have access to a vet.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok here is what I need, 
A picture of the handful of the normal pigeon feed you WERE feeding before this happened.
A picture of the baby and the mother and their wounds up close and CLEAR not fuzzy.

Also did you look at the video clips I sent in the last post to show an alternative way to feed when a bit older with the rolled up bread and nut balls.

Also the parents NEVER let the crops become fully empty when feeding, they will let them go about half or just under so it is OK to feed a few times during the day and at night, and only let crop empty overnight. That will be fine. I have pigeon seed and I often put a slight bit of oil on top to make them a bit shiny and often will put on powdered calcium that will stick to the seeds and feed but you CANNOT do that while they are on medication, it stops the absorption of the medication and they wont get all they need so NO calcium of any kind while they are sick and receiving medication. Post all the pics we need to see and have you seen any of the other birds that flew away?

That momma bird is very pretty bird.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

its night now so i will post pictures tommorrow morning,if i m free bcoz as soon as i will feed the baby and female, i have to rush to my classes and then college, busy day tommorow....
i not saw any of pigeons that flew away..... and about my regular pigeon feed it contains millets,wheat.jowar[shorgham],mustard seeds,mung beans, mung dal,legumes,chickpeas.....
mostly whatever i m giving them both is warm.....
so i think my shedule of feeding might be right.....that is female- morning and afternoon 2 tablespoon of regular feed through syring
baby- at 8am-25 peas
at 12pm-25 peas
at 3pm-25 peas
at 6/7- 30 peas
and after every feeding served warm water but baby only drinks sometimes maybe bcoz peas are already moist,warm and soaked....
m i doing it right.??


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Wow! really sad to hear what happened to your birds... I'm sorry for cat lovers, but I hate cats I have a few stray cats around my loft and my parrots cage. What I did around my loft and parrot cage is that some times in the evening I throw a bag of pepper around the loft and you can try lemon skins this works too. Other than that try caching it and relocate it. I'm really sorry about your birds...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Sounds good to me. Why are you syringing food to mother, more risky, why not just feed her the same peas as baby?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay i will even feed the female same peas... but i thought my feed mix would be healthy for her so....


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare, I only say this because feeding with a syringe is always riskier than the peas. Do what is comfortable for you and her. Show me a pic of the gadget you are using to feed the mom. How do u do it, do you go into the crop or only into her mouth?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The crop should be allowed to empty before feeding again. More crop problems happen with hand fed birds, then with parent fed, and you don't want to be adding new food to old, as that can cause problems.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

CBL said:


> Nare, I only say this because feeding with a syringe is always riskier than the peas. Do what is comfortable for you and her. Show me a pic of the gadget you are using to feed the mom. How do u do it, do you go into the crop or only into her mouth?


only into her mouth...


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

k so i have feed baby less peas so till next feeding time his crop will whole empty...


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay it is ok to feed when food still in crop during the day especially if you also give digestive aid like ACV or digestive enzymes in food, I have raised tons of babies of finches, budgies, and pigeons from day one with zero problem. Only problems are if the formula was too hot u can burn crop or too cold you will get stasis. As long as over night it is allowed to empty once in 24 hours its good to go. To each his own. I just take note that parents never let the crop become empty and if you see an empty crop when with parents there IS a problem


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thank u friends for all ur help.........


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

which are the things i can give to baby for digesting his food fast and properly??
whenever i see still some food in his crop on next feed time, i just give him some warm water and wait....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii everone.
i feed the baby in the morning at 8am- 25 peas and at 12pm-20 peas[bcoz there were still some peas left in his crop]when i checked his crop at 3pm- there are still 5-6 peas in his crop and now its 5pm but there are still some peas in his crop....what should i do???


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

its about 7 pm so i feed the baby more 20 peas even though i could feel about 2 peas in his crop already.....please reply


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

please can anyone recommend me any other method and diet to feed baby, i think my method is not that good......
we dont have baby food at pet stores here......so it will be good if i could make some food which is easily available and digested by baby


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You can grind up some nuts, sunflower seeds that are NOT in shell and some bread, moisten them with a bit of corn or peanut oil and roll into small pea size shapes, you can add a bit of calcium powder to this mixture and feed. Also you obviously have internet, so google different ways to feed baby pigeons, there is LOTS of information and videos on youtube of people feeding different ways. I watch them all the time. Have a look. Also I have said many times that you dont have to wait for the crop to completely empty. Get some apple cider vinegar that is RAW from bulk store of health food store or organic food section of grocery store and put one or two drops but NOT more per feeding, this is loaded with digestive enzymes for the bird. Only let crop completely empty over night. That is good enough. Have a look and see what is easiest way to feed bird with the youtube videos.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay thanks a lot, about month ago i searched a lot for ACV for my birds[  ] but couldnt find it and yah i m reading lots of information about feeding babies right now
is'nt their anything else which would help in digestion??


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You've been feeding the baby for 4 days now without any problems occurring, so what you're doing is good. Two peas left in the crop will not kill the baby, please stop stressing. 

How is the mom doing?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay and even female is doing good, she has started preening and moving her neck...and is a bit active now....


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You can try a little bit like 1/4 teaspoon of baby apple sauce, the pectin in the sauce will help digest and move things out of the crop but as lady said, two peas will do no harm and as I have said before, they will move along in their own good time. Happened with one of my babies, had a corn kernel rattling around his crop for a week or so, till he got old enough and big enough that it went thru. Dont worry.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok will clarify, IF you are feeding hand rearing formula, you add the apple sauce, cant believe you have never heard of that. I guess you have not fed by hand from day one. Have also done a crop content transplant with crop needle in a pinch when I had slightly older young and had to take over hand rearing of a younger one, thereby giving the younger one the antibodies and enzymes from one chick to another from their feeding parents. Worked like a charm, but thats advanced stuff not meant for novice. Sounds like the birds are doing well enough and I would not worry.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare, places I have found the ACV again has to be raw not pasteurized. Try asian stores, bulk food stores, health food stores, organic section of lots of grocery stores. I have found it in all of those places. As long as it says RAW ACV u are good to go. If you find it and if you want to use it, just a few drops as it is potent stuff. If not using formula, then you can put a like two drops on the soaked peas after they are out of the water, just two drops stir up the peas and pop them into birds mouth.

Last but not least I have also in a pinch used a HUMAN digestive enzyme capsule that u get at pharmacy and opened it up and took a scant tiny pinch and dropped it onto the food or stirred into bird water  Whatever u can find.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks a lot CBL.......... and everyone for help


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

HIII every1 
can i feed the baby soaked millets and wheat. then kept in warm water for 5 min[just what i done with peas]
bcoz i think digesting peas is much hard for baby,bcoz he digest only 5 peas in 1 hour...so i think wheat and millets will be good soaked for 3-4 hours
if yes, then much to feed ??please reply.......


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Thankzz to everyone who helped me in that time... Baby has become a healthy pigeon and is living happily with my new pigeons. Even Momma bird ran away when she healed completely. No bird returned.... But still I have a hope that they will return someday....


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare, can you post pics of the young and the new thanks.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nice looking birds! The male's body posture is really good. They're common Indian High Flyers. Do you fly them? For how long can they fly? The male is kalsira in terms of bloodline.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i dont fly them!!... they roost most of the time on terrace boundaries...this pair is most tame among all other pigeons, so i dont let them wander out of the terrace, and also they dont seem to be interested to fly ,once in a while they would take a look around my roof for sometime...anyway his mother used to fly for about 30 minutes without my inferrance, i mean i dont had to chase her to make her fly, every morning and evening she used to go very up high and circle for 30 minutes or so and then land..male was not interested in flying....


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Naresh, gone through the thread and came to know how tough time you had to see. I have also seen some cat attacks but those were to my individual animals not on flock so it seemed more horrible. Felt really sad to know how your favorite pigeons died. I could never forget my rescue dove baby who was eaten by cat. Hope we and no one face such situations in future and thankfully that tough time has gone. Glad that your birds are doing good under your care, they are beautiful


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks kiddy, this incident has made me strong, i have learned a lot about pigeons and how to take care of them. after this incident when i got new pair,as a company for handraised male, i got to know that the male from the pair was full of tapeworms, as i couldnt get prazquantel, i just took care of them. but as the eggs where about to hatch in a day or two, male flew away. hen had to raise them alone[the female in the pic is the elder baby of this clutch]. she raise them good but due to poor nutrition/calcium deffiency, younger baby leg got fractured. it took him 1 month to recover. and then i had the problem that female got egg bound and stopped laying after that. but finally after 4-5 months she started laying eggs. had to face many problems, i remember someone here said, m i kidding with them? he said he has never seen any1 with so many problems, one by one!! but thank god, its all fine how. jass and cbl have helped me a lot during this time without any complain...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great!! Finally the tough time has passed and you are happy with them all and the best part is you have learnt a lot from your past experience and that will help many in future  
And yes Jass and CBL and some others also are of great help here always


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hii jass and kiddy...yesterday i spotted a lost kalsira highflyer pigeon around my pigeons..after my pigeons got inside terrace, he also wanted to come but i thought it was my pigeon itself because of its colour... after flew and sat on neighbouring terrace, i got to know that it was not one of mine..it spended night their itself and today from morning it was just flying to my roof and that terrace, my 1 female[mated] got along it .but atlast i was able to catch it. after i checked his flight feathers, i m 100% sure it a lost or escaped pigeons because it some feathers are clipped....he is very thin and dirty and full of lice.and looks like golas have pecked it around head. i gave it a force bath and tommorrow morning i will spray for lice...he ate some feed and drank water
but what i m doing is it right?? he has no band or anything!! i cannout just ask everyone who has pigeons around that it is their pigeon they would probably say its their because come on who doesnt want a free pigeon...LOL
i would really like to keep it but is it right??


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

See Naresh, first of all if you leave him like that, he may not survive because you said it is a pet pigeon and was in bad condition and suppose you ask someone what are the chances he will not tell a lie and say yes it is mine. So I don't think it is wrong if you keep him. But yes if you know for sure his original home, it is your duty to return to its owner which is honesty. I don't know what others guide you but I can't leave my honesty for a pigeon or anything else. But if you don't know who is the owner and it is difficult to trace as well then you should keep him, that is better.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yahh thanks kiddy, i sprayed him now because he was very unfortable with so many lice on him. i really dont know whos pigeons it is. but it is just a guess that this pigeon could be the one of the two pigeons that escaped on cat attack day.. one was female and other was 2.5 months old young pigeon..i think this is that young pigeon, after his first molt at 4 months he should be looking like this, maybe someone caught it and clipped his wings and as his some feathers came back after molting , he flew and came home...he also looks similar to my handraised male. anyway no one could know is this pigeon that one or not.....but it is also weird coincidence that right after updating here, i spotted him yesterday....


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

he showed some weird behaviour in evening ,after i clipped his wings and he ate some feed. he wanted to go to the upper cage which was the earlier unpaired pigeons cage. he tried his best but due to clipped wings he couldnt fly their. i didnt had space their so i had to keep him in lower empty cage.....and after time i noticed, he was afraid as hell in that, he was rushing inside the cage...after i opened the cage to check, he again tried to go to the upper cage..it was getting dark so i left him in the lower cage itself, tommorow i will try to make some space for him..this all is so strange!!! this things are making my thought strong that this is that young pigeon who escaped....and another strong reason is their are some fancier nearby who also leave their pigeons [more than 30 ]open all day...he could easily had got along them...why did he chose my home, if he was just a escaped pigeon of someone......even though i have only 8 birds, he wanted to get inside the terrace....every time i think about this i get more confused!! i will post some pics tommorrow


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Why did you clip his wings? It is better to tape them rather clipping and making them disabled for 5-6 months or until they molt.  if you tape them you can untaped when you see he has imprinted on your area in 1-2 months. 
Well this is great if he is the same youngster who flew on cat attack day and returned home now


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah he does seem to be the youngster who ran away that day...his half flight feathers were already clipped....looks like somebody caught him and clipped his all wings but as this is molting season his some feathers must have come back, and flew away and came here...
okay i will ask my friend to pluck all his clipped feathers, so that they can regrow in a month...just wait a few minutes i will upload a pic..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

In my opinion I think you should let him settle first now as he must be under stress, let him gain weight and become healthy and a bit unafraid and then you can get the wings plucked, not all but just 2-3 of each side and then let the plucked ones grow and then go ahead with next clipped ones again 2-3 from each side. Also keep giving calcium supplement and vitamins during this process. I know you must be knowing most of it, just shared what I know and felt like.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

thanks for the info kiddy, i will give calcium and vitamin once a week...
here are the pics...actually he is very tame,not at all afraid of me...


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great!! He must be your pigeon then


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

he is a nice bird.....he has already started trusting me , eats from my hand....but i dont think i could get him a mate until 4 months, as i only unpaired birds are recently weaned babies. he looks a male, even his vent bones are very close and tight, i havent seen him cooing on any bird., maybe because he is in stress..... 
i once read we can give a pigeon 1 drop of peanut oil to help him put on weight fast..should i give him ??


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I haven't given them peanut oil yet so no idea, someone else should tell you. 
Saw your bird pic and he looks beautiful


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why not just give him some peanuts? Feed him well and he will gain weight on his own in time.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Why not just give him some peanuts? Feed him well and he will gain weight on his own in time.



Agree, peanut oil will be roasted and not good for them, raw peanuts are MUCH better for them. Nare, GORGEOUS birds similar to kiddys, just gorgeous. I love grizzles and whites and u have a mix of both.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jay and CBL... i gave him peanuts, but he is not eating them , maybe beacause he has never seen peanuts, so i will handfeed him some...
and thanks CBL...actually this colour is very very common here...whereas brown and blue bar are not that common..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just chop some up and add it to his feed. He will try them eventually. Give him time. He isn't recognizing them as food. Eventually he will try them.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

okay jay as you say.....i didnt handfed him peanuts....let me try chopping up and offering all my pigeons


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Yes chopping them up worked for Kris and his bird. My cockbirds inhale them, my hens toss them. I have a few hens in the house that will peck me for them or go sit on the bag until I feed them some lol.

Nare, ya the darks are more common here annd the reverse of ours so of course I like the whites lol I love them all. For some reason my eyes LOVE anything rich, either white or black


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

sitting on the bag, till you feed him peanuts LOL....even my rabbit show this behaviour, until i feed him some pigeon feed...his teeth are pretty strong..
same here..i love brown and blue bar and ofcourse my birds...i m trying get a pair of browns from pet shop..


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Brown? Which kind of brown? I think we call them red? Or you are talking about something else? 
Also I have read somewhere that corns are also good source of fat so you can try them too but of course not excess of fat, which may be harmful.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

here people call them chocolaty kabutar [highflyers].....i see their colour like brown...maybe they are called red pigeons


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I would like to see then when you buy


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yeah sure...


----------

